# Finally able to post pics of my rig!



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Just put the plow on


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Me getting ready to go


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry, forgot the pic.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Inside view. Joystick location


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Side view


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Another side view


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

This truck will be for sale at the end of winter.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boss _
> *Sorry, forgot the pic. *


It just so happens that a snowflake got caught in the pic right by my you know what!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

When I took these pics earlier, it was snowing. Then it stopped so I took the plow back off. Now we have a winter weather advisory with 2-5 inches coming in around midnight. I think I'll wait to put it back on until we get an inch this time.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I was wondering what that was. It looked like you had a surefire light on in your pocket.


----------



## Filer (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice rig but seems to sit low for a 4x4 ??( how come ? ) Way are you selling it at the end of the season ?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure why it sits low. I see alot of Fords like that around here, some even lower. The reason for selling is it's too long and expensive. I'm sure I'll regret getting rid of the 8' box because it comes in handy.:waving:


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Boss.....I'm guessing that you plow a few narrow/ tight areas? I have a 2000 Ram 2500 Ext. cab 8' Bed, its a pain in the ass to maneuver around without the plow on, but strangely enough, it seems easier to turn in TIGHTER spaces with the plow hanging 2 1/2' off the front end Weird huh? I have a really small lot to do along a main road here in York, and I can't beleive how I can get that truck turned around in it, takes a lil' while but I have gotten used to it. 

Chris


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Landscape80 _
> *Boss.....I'm guessing that you plow a few narrow/ tight areas? I have a 2000 Ram 2500 Ext. cab 8' Bed, its a pain in the ass to maneuver around without the plow on, but strangely enough, it seems easier to turn in TIGHTER spaces with the plow hanging 2 1/2' off the front end Weird huh? I have a really small lot to do along a main road here in York, and I can't beleive how I can get that truck turned around in it, takes a lil' while but I have gotten used to it.
> 
> Chris *


You and me both! It takes time but you get used to it. I only have one tight area that I have to plow, the rest are all pretty good sized lots.:waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

We're maybe supposed to get hit hard with snow this weekend, so I'll post some pics of the truck in action.:waving:


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Dude, you can have the snow.......I'm getting so sick and tired of seeing white, it looks like I'm dying and looking INTO the light. Blah, snow is good money, but you can have it anyday........and yet, I still plow, figure that one out 

Chris


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

...and my signature says 'Let it snow'

I am dumb  

Chris


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah I can't figure that one out. Why plow if you don't like it. I wish it would snow year round. Not only because of the money, but because I love doing it.:bluebounc


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Boss, Nice looking rig. Hopefully you have been using it plenty. we got 13.5" beginning of the week. NWS just upgraded our winter storm watch to a warning with 12+". I hope so, but I'm running out of places to put it. I usually don't have to hire in loader service. If it keeps snowing I'll have to start calling customers next week about it. This storm looks like it should also be coming your way.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Sounds like it might actually snow, not the 2" crap...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be posting new pics soon with a couple of things I've added to the truck. Hopefully this time I can size the pictures down instead of cropping them.:waving:


----------



## Grondo (Feb 8, 2007)

*picture*

whats the trick on how to attach a picture?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Grondo,
The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.

To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.

After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon


----------

